# Crystal from marble to redstone clear?



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

Below the narrows there is a large spruce tree blocking the entire right channel. we cut about 10 feet off it today and you can get around the left side. we were in cat boats. the rest of the crystal from penny hot springs to the brb is open.

the narrows are fun and fast.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Did you get eyes on Bogan?


----------



## brown (Jun 22, 2004)

Bogan Canyon 5/19. Only apparent new wood is between the airstrip and CR3 road bridge above canyon proper. The large pine is easily visible on river right. Same old wood in the canyon, especially in the run-out of the crux. Be heads up and scout/boat scout. The flow has doubled since last week.


----------



## brown (Jun 22, 2004)

We took out at the Bogan Flats Campground and did not observe all the way to Redstone. Please post if you have additional beta.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

What area do you consider the crux? Last year there was a couple big trees almost immediately below Marble, but the rest of the canyon, and the roadside culverts above Hayes Creek were clear....guess I'm not familiar enough with the run to know where you are referring to. Thanks for the beta.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

i did not run marble down. i was told that under 1200 was not worth doing in a raft/cat.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

spencerhenry said:


> i did not run marble down. i was told that under 1200 was not worth doing in a raft/cat.


I could see that, but at the same time I don't think you could get under the culverts above Hayes Creek Falls much higher than 1200 in a raft... we ran it around this time last year at I think 700-800 on the A to B gauge, in kayaks and had a good time.


----------



## brown (Jun 22, 2004)

The canyon begins about 1 mile down from the airstrip put in bridge. Then you go under the County Road 3 bridge and the canyon/gorge begins. About 1/4-1/2 mile below the CR3 bridge is what I consider the crux. It's narrow and has a couple S-turns. The pile of rocks on the bottom left had collected wood over the course of time. Our friend was in a strainer accident there two years ago. These pics are from the end of May 2013. Granted, the rescue effort flossed a bunch of wood from the gorge and all the way down to Hwy 133, wood will always be an issue. Sorry to sound like a safety fanatic, but any way to inform people is valuable beta.


----------



## brown (Jun 22, 2004)

Correction, pics are from 2014.

Sent from my XT1585 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

